# Life on Mars



## Sean (Jan 9, 2006)

Really liked this first episode - a bit Kafka, a bit Iain Banks. Some good 70s gags and unserttling with it. Woo hoo!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 9, 2006)

Loved it.

Will watch the next one, too.


----------



## Lava (Jan 9, 2006)

Bit silly but then so am I. Good stuff.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 9, 2006)

i quite liked it - i thought the culture shock jokes were a bit too thick on the ground after a while...  yes yes, they didn't have diet coke - i get it.

Also interesting how we see the 70s police as sexist but not racist...  wonder if they will address that at all?


----------



## Velouria (Jan 9, 2006)

Bollocks I forgot about it 

uknova here I come ...


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 9, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> i quite liked it - i thought the culture shock jokes were a bit too thick on the ground after a while...  yes yes, they didn't have diet coke - i get it.



oi.   men didn't drink bloody coke...diet or otherwise.


----------



## Aravis (Jan 9, 2006)

I loved it. 
I thought it was great fun the way they went to town on the brown dingy hideousness of it all.


----------



## franklin1777 (Jan 9, 2006)

I liked, "but we dont have a warrent" cut to door being kicked down.

There are quite a few other gags as well, I look forward to the next episode.

edited to add: Annie is quite nice too.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jan 9, 2006)

Thoughtit was pretty cool. I liked how not everything was explained re: coma or real. I'm going towards some sort of higher power sending him back to connect the dots of current crimes. Maybe he's in fact a future incarnation of Dr Who with concussion and the final episode will have a dalek shouting "EXTERMINATE THE SLAG!!"
I agree about the seeming avoidance of racism while the sexism comes thick and fast (ooerr) but still its just a bit of fun, isn't it?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 9, 2006)

An inspired twist on the cop show format, just when I swore I never wanted to see another cop show as long as I lived. And John Simm is excellent as usual.    Funny to think the world was as different as that when I was one year old.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2006)

Ruddy excellent stuff and great fun too.

Interesting how they're drawing contrasts between the Sweeney-style door kicking 70s policing with modern methods. I'm in for the series.

And Simm is a brilliant actor.

Here's the BBC press release:


> John Yorke, Controller of Continuing Drama Series and Head of Independent Drama at the BBC, explains: "The beauty of Life on Mars is that each week it concentrates on catching criminals through two completely opposing styles of policing.
> 
> "We put a modern DI bang in the world of the old school copper and so explore two totally foreign worlds.
> 
> ...


----------



## potential (Jan 9, 2006)

top sounds too:   dave bowie, cream......


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2006)

About ten years ago I had one of my best dreams ever - you know, those ones where you really feel like it's happening to you and when you wake up a part of you feels like it really happened for a while?

I dreamt I was in Soho on the early 1970s, walking up to the Marquee, noting every detail as I went along. It was absolutely fantastic - in the dream I was like the Simm character, knowing that I was from the present time.

Never had the dream again tho'


----------



## sunflower (Jan 10, 2006)

This was a winner  Loved the 70's sets. Even though I was only 6 in 1973 everything looked quite familiar to me . John Simm is a good actor but I thought Philip Glennister as DCI was fantastic. Roll on next Monday.


----------



## Griff (Jan 10, 2006)

Anyone know if it's going to be repeated on BBC3/4, got too drunk and missed it.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 10, 2006)

It was nothing less than a triumph - goes to show that after years of dreary cop shows like Silent Witness the beeb can still make an original series - if they put some money behind it and have some good writing.  They seem to have done both here, the 70's street scenes were particularly impressive.  Sim was good but Philip Glennister stole the show.  

I _can't wait_ for next weeks episode and I can't remember the last time I said that about a BBC series.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 10, 2006)

Sigmund Fraud said:
			
		

> It was nothing less than a triumph - goes to show that after years of dreary cop shows like Silent Witness the beeb can still make an original series - if they put some money behind it and have some good writing.  They seem to have done both here, the 70's street scenes were particularly impressive.


I totally agree with this.   

However, the LPs in Vinyl Heaven looked suspiciously tatty for new product...


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 10, 2006)

Sigmund Fraud said:
			
		

> I _can't wait_ for next weeks episode and I can't remember the last time I said that about a BBC series.


 [imagines fight for remote control when clash with cbb arises]


----------



## greenman (Jan 10, 2006)

I liked it too.  We'll forgive them the blatant lifts from things like Vanilla Sky and the Matrix  (The OU/TV and the roof thing)
I bet it took them a bit of hunting to get enough 70s vehicles - the detail is very good, without the "everyone wearing flares and platforms" shorthand that sometimes passes for depictions of the 70s on TV.


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Jan 10, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Anyone know if it's going to be repeated on BBC3/4, got too drunk and missed it.


I meant to watch it too but couldn't . Luckily the first episode's repeated on Sign Zone on BBC 1, Thursday night 25 past midnight (so you get to learn some BSL too).


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah, twas good!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 10, 2006)

greenman said:
			
		

> I liked it too.  We'll forgive them the blatant lifts from things like Vanilla Sky and the Matrix  (The OU/TV and the roof thing)
> .



Both Vanilla Sky and The Matrix are themselves derivative (or as a seasoned sci-fi sceptic might comment, 'hugely unoriginal') so comparing Life on Mars to something which is itself a facsimilie and claiming it 'lifted' is a bit unfair methinks to things like Dark City or Ubik.


----------



## greenman (Jan 10, 2006)

Sigmund Fraud said:
			
		

> Both Vanilla Sky and The Matrix are themselves derivative (or as a seasoned sci-fi sceptic might comment, 'hugely unoriginal') so comparing Life on Mars to something which is itself a facsimilie and claiming it 'lifted' is a bit unfair methinks to things like Dark City or Ubik.



Yeah, its a kind of Pop Art cum post-modern thing, where replication ceases to be derivative and becomes ironic referencing


----------



## El Sueno (Jan 10, 2006)

Taped it whilst watching ol' fluffy tits on the other side, and from reading everyone's comments I'm glad I did now. Looking forward to that.


----------



## franklin1777 (Jan 10, 2006)

jannerboyuk said:
			
		

> Thoughtit was pretty cool. I liked how not everything was explained re: coma or real. I'm going towards some sort of higher power sending him back to connect the dots of current crimes. Maybe he's in fact a future incarnation of Dr Who with concussion and the final episode will have a dalek shouting "EXTERMINATE THE SLAG!!"
> I agree about the seeming avoidance of racism while the sexism comes thick and fast (ooerr) but still its just a bit of fun, isn't it?



Sounds like a cop version of Quantum Leap.


----------



## ChrisC (Jan 10, 2006)

Velouria said:
			
		

> Bollocks I forgot about it
> 
> uknova here I come ...



I can't sign up to uknova whats the deal?


----------



## zenie (Jan 10, 2006)

Aye I missed it to   

Is it on uknova then???

Or has anyone recorded it?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 10, 2006)

franklin1777 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a cop version of Quantum Leap.


I thought it might be like that too, but there is a whole plethora of differences - firstly, the John Simm character goes back in time as himself rather than as an alter ego; secondly, the writing is far grittier and more adult; thirdly, the premise is more psychologically examined and culturally self-referential in that it's a deliberate experiment in juxtaposing a present day DCI in with an old school copper and watching the sparks of principle fly; fourthly, the acting's much better.   

The only similarity is that Simm seems to have gone back to sort some kind of shit out, which makes it as close to 'Demolition Man' - and it's nothing like that, believe me.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 11, 2006)

Such a shame it only attracted seven million viewers, whilst another ten were enthralled by the CBB freak show and some 'singing' 'celebrities.' Oh, well...


----------



## paolo (Jan 11, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Aye I missed it to
> 
> Is it on uknova then???



Yep, lots of seeders, downloads in double quick time.

Very good indeed. I used to live up North about that time, and thinking about it - there _were_ alot more Northerners around in those days aswell.


----------



## bigbry (Jan 11, 2006)

i recorded this in case I wanted to watch it , wasn't too sure, but having read this thread last night I sat down this afternoon and watched it.  Superb first episode and will definitely watch the next one on Monday


----------



## nick1181 (Jan 11, 2006)

Although obviously if I went back in time to 1973 I wouldn't carry on being a cop, I'd a) see some excellent bands and b) craftily invent things from the future that I know will make loads of money.

I'd feel a bit fucked without the internet though I must admit.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 12, 2006)

Really entertaining. Favourite line:

DCI Hunt:  "It's 1973, nearly lunchtime. I'm 'avin' 'oops."


----------



## bigbry (Jan 12, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Really entertaining. Favourite line:
> 
> DCI Hunt:  "It's 1973, nearly lunchtime. I'm 'avin' 'oops."



Favourite line for me was when the lead character (can't remember  sname at moment) arrived in the 1973 police station the first time and said to one of the other DC's "I need a desk - and get me a PC Terlinal" to which he got the reply "You want a plod up here ?".

Also when he first came round from the accident and when he found that the old Rover was his car he said to the guy in the 1973 uniform "I was driving a Jeep !" to which the PC said "You were driving a military vehicle ?".

To someone who was an adult in 1973 and can remember what it was like and 'how far we've come' this show is excellent.

I hop at smetime he's going to ask for a cashpoint, although IIRC they were around then they were few and far between - and Lloyds for example originally had them inside branches.

Good show though.


----------



## moose (Jan 13, 2006)

I like it because its recreation of certain parts of Manchester are uncanny. The record shop last week was the double of one I used to go in in 1975.


----------



## El Sueno (Jan 13, 2006)

I finally got around to this on tape last night and frankly it was a mild revelation. The moment when he came to in 1973 to the big build from Bowie's song was euphoric and I was constantly surprised and delighted the whole way through. In short, a great concept executed brilliantly.

I really can't wait for next week's episode, and I haven't said that for ages.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 13, 2006)

El Sueno said:
			
		

> The moment when he came to in 1973 to the big build from Bowie's song was euphoric...



That was stunning- the whole process from the accident to waking up in 1973, wandering the streets and stumbling into his office took place within the length of that song - all perfectly edited so the final clangy piano bit at the end faded into his first meeting with his colleagues.


I'm loving some of the viewers reviews on the bbc website...



> "I was puzzled when the trailer for the new drama Life On Mars was shown. This is where the BMW saloon is 'transformed' into what should be a 1971/72 Ford Cortina MkIII GXL (1600 or 2000) registration number KJM 212K.
> 
> I say 'should be', as the front end is definitely a GXL model with twin circular headlamps; plus the 'K' registration is correct for a GXL of that year.
> 
> ...




FFS!!


----------



## El Sueno (Jan 13, 2006)

Sigmund Fraud said:
			
		

> That was stunning- the whole process from the accident to waking up in 1973, wandering the streets and stumbling into his office took place within the length of that song - all perfectly edited so the final clangy piano bit at the end faded into his first meeting with his colleagues.
> 
> I'm loving some of the viewers reviews on the bbc website...
> 
> FFS!!



Yeah I noticed that shocking automobile dating error too, but kept my mouth shut..    Good find, can anyone beat Barry from Yorkshire for sheer pedantry?

btw I was born in 1973 too so it makes it doubly special for that year to be recreated. If you check about, it was a fantastic year for the arts. You'd be surprised just how many seminal films and records were put out that year, nice to see it finally get its own series!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 16, 2006)

2nd episode better than the first


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jan 16, 2006)

2nd episode just as good as the first. Seems he is definitely in a coma of some kind. Whether that is the mechanism of his time travel or everything is just a coma dream - time will tell.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 16, 2006)

didn't see the first one, was on holiday with no tv, but really enjoyed the second one...agree that glenister is brilliant, and sims too...this is appointment to view tv


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 16, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> agree that glenister is brilliant, and sims too...this is appointment to view tv




How much fun is he having playing DCI Hunt - he's getting all the best comedy bits and all the best tough stuff bits too.    Loved the coma stuff at the end with all the lights turning out - very creepy.  The show is working well on so many different levels.


----------



## franklin1777 (Jan 16, 2006)

was the nurses voice in the end coma scene Annie's?

What about the test card girl and clown, that girl is possessed, very excorcist.


----------



## Lava (Jan 16, 2006)

franklin1777 said:
			
		

> was the nurses voice in the end coma scene Annie's?


 I have a bad feeling that when he wakes up it'll be all "I had a dream and you were in it, and you, and you..." whilst pointing to various hospital staff.
Still, good telly so far.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 16, 2006)

Sigmund Fraud said:
			
		

> How much fun is he having playing DCI Hunt - he's getting all the best comedy bits and all the best tough stuff bits too.    Loved the coma stuff at the end with all the lights turning out - very creepy.  The show is working well on so many different levels.



it's a great part, we all want to be regan in the sweeney, he's having a crack at it


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jan 16, 2006)

I think one of the the reasons it works so well is that it is set in Manchester instead of London otherwise it could have easily toppled over into bad cliche 'guv, my manor, you slaaag' territory. Quite subtle in places i thought.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2006)

It's absolutely fucking brilliant - a superb blend of comedy and drama (a bit like an updated Minder, of sorts).

The bit where he descirbed the witness with the hearing aid as 'Lieutenant Uhura' has us in stitches.

And DCI Hunt is a hoot.


----------



## rhod (Jan 17, 2006)

Lava said:
			
		

> I have a bad feeling that when he wakes up it'll be all "I had a dream and you were in it, and you, and you..." whilst pointing to various hospital staff.




What's the betting Hunt's going to be a consultant neurologist, or something?


Wasn't too sure about the first episode, but ep 2 was class.

"special glass ???"


----------



## El Sueno (Jan 17, 2006)

DCI Hunt, with an iced cream cone in his gob, flicking the v-sign to the kids and making them cry was worth the license fee alone.


----------



## dylanredefined (Jan 17, 2006)

Always thought the test card was odd and a bit scary that dream squence was freaky


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2006)

dylanredefined said:
			
		

> Always thought the test card was odd and a bit scary that dream squence was freaky


That was well inspired.

There's some really smart writing going on in that show.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 17, 2006)

I was worried it was going to end up in "Dirty Harry" territory - a kind of "wasn't it better in the old days when we could beat criminals up and plant evidence on them and didn't have to bother with all this namby pampy PC (no pun intended) stuff" - but it seems to have avoided that so far.
I'm really really enjoying it - an added bonus is I remember Manchester when it looked like that, I swear I've been in that record shop that was in last weeks episode ....


And while we're on time travel the first episode of Johnny and the Bomb was good too


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 17, 2006)

franklin1777 said:
			
		

> What about the test card girl and clown, that girl is possessed, very excorcist.


I was wondering to begin with why the girl in the test card picture wasn't the original...   

Another brilliant episode - this is easily the best cop drama since 'Inspector Morse'.


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 17, 2006)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> I was worried it was going to end up in "Dirty Harry" territory - a kind of "wasn't it better in the old days when we could beat criminals up and plant evidence on them and didn't have to bother with all this namby pampy PC (no pun intended) stuff" - but it seems to have avoided that so far.
> I'm really really enjoying it - an added bonus is I remember Manchester when it looked like that, I swear I've been in that record shop that was in last weeks episode ....
> 
> 
> And while we're on time travel the first episode of Johnny and the Bomb was good too




Thats what i thought too but i dont think thats the case at all, if anything they are making the 70's look fucking bleak, the constant smog of fag smoke, every kind of bad "ism" you care to mention when those coppers were blatently letching at that women i wanted to punch someone. I watch it and i enjoy every minute but it makes me think thank god i was born at the end of that decade   Oh and John Simm in that leather jacket and those tight trousers hubba hubba  

My mum keeps jumping about when she sees things she recognises and hasnt seen for donkeys like the No. 6 ciggies and the cars and there was a blouse too.


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 17, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> I was wondering to begin with why the girl in the test card picture wasn't the original...
> 
> Another brilliant episode - this is easily the best cop drama since 'Inspector Morse'.




Yeah same here i kept thinking thats not the right one, can i say that i actually miss the test card and would like to have it back.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jan 17, 2006)

El Sueno said:
			
		

> DCI Hunt, with an iced cream cone in his gob, flicking the v-sign to the kids and making them cry was worth the license fee alone.




Yup, DCI 'oops' Hunt gets my award for best character on TV for 2006 already   Great punch-up in the hospital.

It's rare there's something on telly that me n'fuct really WANT to watch rather than thinking 'oh that'll do while we eat our tea' but this is great. Absolutely perfect for Monday nights in winter. 

I hope the ending won't be as trite as 'you were all in my dream!' but somehow I don't think it will be given the quality of the programme so far. And even if it is, it'll be presented in such a way you won't feel cheated.

I bloody love it!

(btw - SMOKING in a hospital ward? was that really EVER allowed?!)


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 17, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Yeah same here i kept thinking thats not the right one, can i say that i actually miss the test card and would like to have it back.


I'll second that! Meditational genius - the original guilty pleasure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Might I point you in this direction?


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 17, 2006)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> (btw - SMOKING in a hospital ward? was that really EVER allowed?!)




my mum reckons No that wouldnt have happened because the Matron would have kicked their arses, and no one fucked about with Matron and their is no way she would have let him stub his fag out on the floor, hosptials back then were cleaner than they are now.

DCI Hunt is great


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2006)

everyone smokes in that show...apart from john simms...he'll have to spark up in the end

when i first started work in 1983, there was smoking in offices, I worked in a bank, and in back office, where we did all the processing of payments and that was in a permanent fug as everyone bar me, smoked...


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 17, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> everyone smokes in that show...apart from john simms...he'll have to spark up in the end
> 
> when i first started work in 1983, there was smoking in offices, I worked in a bank, and in back office, where we did all the processing of payments and that was in a permanent fug as everyone bar me, smoked...



It was normal though to smoke everywhere i remember it always being smokey in our local shopping centre as a kid


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 17, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> .... Oh and John Simm in that leather jacket and those tight trousers hubba hubba
> 
> ...




mmm - I'd get on the other bus for that


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 17, 2006)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> (btw - SMOKING in a hospital ward? was that really EVER allowed?!)


That's the popular conception of the old days in these clean, smoke-free, politically correct times, although one look at dramas that actually date from that time will prove that lighting up was looked down upon by the moral guardians as a bad habit. Hattie Jacques snatching Sid James' fag and stubbing it out disapprovingly in 'Carry On Nurse', maybe?


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 17, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> That's the popular conception of the old days in these clean, smke-free, politically correct times, although one look at dramas that actually date from that will prove that lighting up was looked down upon by the moral guardians as a bad habit. Hattie Jacques snatching Sid James' fag and stubbing it out disapprovingly in 'Carry On Nurse', maybe?




Yep see Matron, my mum reckons they were fucking deadly you didnt mess with the matron. In fact they should bring back matron then maybe we would have cleaner hospitals and better care...or am i just kiddin myself again.

Yep Wolfie i can see your point, do you know its sad i have fancied the arse off that man since about 1993-1994.


----------



## Giles (Jan 17, 2006)

I missed the first one, so downloaded it and watched it at the weekend, then watched last night's. Fucking brilliant.

There are so many little touches that do make you think "how far we have come" - one that stuck out for me was the ambulancemen taking the girl to hospital. Our hero is telling them "she needs fluids" etc etc, and the ambulanceman just looks blankly at him and says "I'm only the ambulanceman, not a bleeding doctor".

Giles..


----------



## El Sueno (Jan 17, 2006)

Giles said:
			
		

> There are so many little touches that do make you think "how far we have come" - one that stuck out for me was the ambulancemen taking the girl to hospital. Our hero is telling them "she needs fluids" etc etc, and the ambulanceman just looks blankly at him and says "I'm only the ambulanceman, not a bleeding doctor".
> 
> Giles..



That was something of a revelation for me too. Seems they've struck a decent balance between "we got things done in the old days with a packet of Players and knuckle sandwich without no noncing paperwork" and "haven't we come a long way in just about every other respect?".


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 17, 2006)

I would have preferred some more ambiguity as it is now fairly obvious that he is in a coma and making it all up.

Also a bit pissed off that this is a little too close to the book idea I was never going to get round to writing (and never told anyone about). I demand my royalties!!


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 17, 2006)

Giles said:
			
		

> I missed the first one, so downloaded it and watched it at the weekend, then watched last night's. Fucking brilliant.
> 
> There are so many little touches that do make you think "how far we have come" - one that stuck out for me was the ambulancemen taking the girl to hospital. Our hero is telling them "she needs fluids" etc etc, and the ambulanceman just looks blankly at him and says "I'm only the ambulanceman, not a bleeding doctor".
> 
> Giles..




Although they didnt have paramedics i think the ambulance peeps knew very basic first aid but yeah still pretty scary when you think about it.


----------



## Kameron (Jan 17, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I would have preferred some more ambiguity as it is now fairly obvious that he is in a coma and making it all up.


Eh, you what, how is he making it all up. OK he can hear the hospital he is in but I believe that you have a really odd idea of what constitutes reality if you think that somewhere where you touch, interact and have for what is in all intents and purposes a life isn't a reality and one that is just as valid as our own then I believe you've got another thing coming.


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 17, 2006)

Actually all this talk of the possible coma etc reminds me.

My mum has been watching for the last two weeks but because she is deaf as a post, so when Sam hears what he thinks are the people in the hospital talking to his unconcious self, my mum cant hear that as its below her frequency. So last night right at the end she suddenly pipes up "oh he is in a coma isnt he?" me and my dad just pissed ourselves bless her heart


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 17, 2006)

Lava said:
			
		

> I have a bad feeling that when he wakes up it'll be all "I had a dream and you were in it, and you, and you..." whilst pointing to various hospital staff.
> Still, good telly so far.


Like it   

I'm loving trying to second guess what's going to happen. Dya recon June will wake-up and tell how she's been in another time?


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 17, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> That was well inspired.
> 
> There's some really smart writing going on in that show.


You cant beat Tony Jordan   


He's sorting out EastEnders too - at long bloody last


----------



## Jim (Jan 17, 2006)

I absolutely love it.  Its good that both cops are usually proved right and wrong in equal measure.  I couple of things I want to know.  Firstly why has he not tried his initial idea of driving off as far as possible and see what happens?  Going to places he has no idea about at all.  Also the bookies idea, it was mentioned and he said he was only 4.  Well there are loads of things we know from before he was born.  For instance if he was into football he would know that Sundeland from the 2nd division beat league champions Leeds 1-0 in the FA cup final, hed get really good odds on that (if it hadn't happened).  Slade had the Christmas number 1 with merry xmas, all he'd have to do is askif they'd heard the tune and he'd ascertain it hadn't happened yet.  He could also do random bets on horses and if it was all his own made up dream he'd probably win them all.

a programme that makes me think up these pointless scenarios has got to be good.


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 17, 2006)

imagine being sent back to 1973 and spending the next 20 years listening to music you have already knew that would be freaky.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 17, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> imagine being sent back to 1973 and spending the next 20 years listening to music you have already knew that would be freaky.


True - for example, it would be an amazing experience being there when 'Superstition' was released.   

Although on the minus side it would be intensely frustrating knowing I had to wait another four years for The Fall's first single to come out...


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 17, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> True - for example, it would be an amazing experience being there when 'Superstition' was released.
> 
> Although on the minus side it would be intensely frustrating knowing I had to wait another four years for The Fall's first single to come out...


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2006)

he could bet on thatcher becoming leader of the tory party, long odds on that at the time , and on her winning an election, he could then take his money back to the present and miss out on her years in power


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 17, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Although on the minus side it would be intensely frustrating knowing I had to wait another four years for The Fall's first single to come out...



 

_Wait_ for it?   

-Nah, I'd _do_ it myself, years before M.E.S!*    

(*He likes time travel stuff anyway, so he'd probably do the same if he were in a similar position.)


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 17, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> he could bet on thatcher becoming leader of the tory party, long odds on that at the time , and on her winning an election, he could then take his money back to the present and miss out on her years in power




Or he could have made his money, and then used some of the money to pay somoene to bump her off around 1980


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Or he could have made his money, and then used some of the money to pay somoene to bump her off around 1980



or he could have killed her in 73, then popped back having the perfect alibi, yes i know he looks like me, but i was 4 at the time so it couldn't have been me


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 17, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> or he could have killed her in 73, then popped back having the perfect alibi, yes i know he looks like me, but i was 4 at the time so it couldn't have been me


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 17, 2006)

"I've got £200 worth of drugs here"


----------



## Skate (Jan 18, 2006)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> (btw - SMOKING in a hospital ward? was that really EVER allowed?!)



Yes: when my mum was in hospital giving birth to most of my siblings, she was allowed to smoke on the maternity ward  

I don't think that was allowed by the time I arrived but I wasn't surprised that it was the case when my 40-something sisters were born


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2006)

Skate said:
			
		

> Yes: when my mum was in hospital giving birth to most of my siblings, she was allowed to smoke on the maternity ward
> 
> I don't think that was allowed by the time I arrived but I wasn't surprised that it was the case when my 40-something sisters were born



i have this image of your mother puffing fags as she's giving birth


----------



## nick1181 (Jan 18, 2006)

Skate said:
			
		

> Yes: when my mum was in hospital giving birth to most of my siblings, she was allowed to smoke on the maternity ward
> 
> I don't think that was allowed by the time I arrived but I wasn't surprised that it was the case when my 40-something sisters were born



You've got 40 sisters?   


I can remember when people smoked in offices. Typing pools... argh. It was really quite overwhelming. Thompsons Holidays in Finchley had a massive pall of smoke hanging in the air - thicker than most pubs. It was seriously unpleasant.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 18, 2006)

that's a lot of sisters   

so i must be alone in thinking this not really much cop at all then? i've only seen the first episode so far but found the 70'sness average, the time-travel jokes weak as piss, the actual cop/investigation storyline trite, the sexism and general swaggering machismo overdone. i did enjoy the coma/real life psychological side but i don't see how they're going to sustain that through a whole series.

even the presence of almost-always-fab simm isn't enough of a draw for me to get over the above - although in deference to general u75 opinioin i got hold of a copy and watched the whole of the first episode after turning it off after the first 10 minutes or so when it was on the telly.

i'll even try the second because i'm amazed that i'm utterly failing to get what you lot all are.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 18, 2006)

burn him!


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 18, 2006)

so i've seen the 2nd episode and i swear this infatuation is a mass delusion. is it just cos you're all old?


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2006)

wayward bob said:
			
		

> so i've seen the 2nd episode and i swear this infatuation is a mass delusion. is it just cos you're all old?


Nah, it's 'cos we appreciate a sharply written, innovative and witty twist on a tired genre.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 18, 2006)

maybe i just don't watch enough telly to appreciate how tired the genre is? prime suspect and cracker are the last time i paid much attention to detective stuff.

i'm curious to find out what marks it out from just a nostalgia trip, though.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jan 19, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i have this image of your mother puffing fags as she's giving birth



I remember when my brother was born and we were coming back from Forest Gate Maternitiy Hospital my dad saying to my mum 'now don't drop fag ash on his head like you did with KeyboardJockey' I remember people smoking in the hospital and that was 1968.


----------



## Fong (Jan 19, 2006)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> I remember when my brother was born and we were coming back from Forest Gate Maternitiy Hospital my dad saying to my mum 'now don't drop fag ash on his head like you did with KeyboardJockey' I remember people smoking in the hospital and that was 1968.



I was born in Forest Gate Maternity Hospital too. Luxury flats now.

I like this show, just got around to watching the second episode. I agree with what Editor said. Nice take on an old genre.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jan 19, 2006)

Fong said:
			
		

> I was born in Forest Gate Maternity Hospital too. Luxury flats now..




That really pisses me off -- yet another public resource gifted to the private sector and for whose benefit.


----------



## Fong (Jan 19, 2006)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> That really pisses me off -- yet another public resource gifted to the private sector and for whose benefit.



Gated community and everything I think they converted the hospital, and its still set back behind a big fence and a large drive and big iron gates. I not been that way since I was going to school locally, so it might have changed recently.

Looked like a nice place to live tho.

(just checked online incase i was mistaken, i wasn't. really was shut in 1985 and then shortly after converted into flats)


----------



## Skate (Jan 20, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i have this image of your mother puffing fags as she's giving birth



I wouldn't be suprised 




			
				nick1181 said:
			
		

> You've got 40 sisters?





Life On Mars is one of those rare programmes which I can't wait for the next episode of


----------



## Fong (Jan 20, 2006)

Skate said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be suprised
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This and BSG both have me waiting desperately for the next episode.

Tho I do think BSG copped out in the last episode.


----------



## sunflower (Jan 20, 2006)

Just watched episode 2 last night and it was FAB!! Does anyone know how many episodes there is in the series? I will be gutted when it ends  
Watching this puts me in a better, nostalgic world. Pure escapism.


----------



## sunflower (Jan 20, 2006)

El Sueno said:
			
		

> DCI Hunt, with an iced cream cone in his gob, flicking the v-sign to the kids and making them cry was worth the license fee alone.



That was a classic moment. I rewound it quite a few times.


----------



## Ranu (Jan 24, 2006)

Missed this last night, does anyone know if it's repeated during the week at all?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 24, 2006)

Ranu said:
			
		

> Missed this last night, does anyone know if it's repeated during the week at all?



Don't think so.


Looks like they have got spot of the 70s racism in now that everyone on the board has been waiting for.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2006)

They even had a police car hitting a pile of empty cardboard boxes at high speed!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jan 24, 2006)

It's the little detail I like, with a slightly knowing edge, like the white dogshit ( a staple of 90's comedians ) and of course the Party Seven ( as featured recently on U75 )


----------



## ICB (Jan 24, 2006)

wayward bob said:
			
		

> i'm curious to find out what marks it out from just a nostalgia trip, though.



production values, craft, that sort of thing

the basic premise may be slightly trite and the setting is very obviously targetted at a certain demographic but the way it's done sets it above anything else on the box at the moment

best moment last night was Hunt stealing a bit of the bit of the kid's bun as he nicked his dad

bring back the party 7!


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jan 24, 2006)

Bring back the Party 7 

and does anyone remember the Party Four as well.


----------



## Techno303 (Jan 24, 2006)

“…your surrounded by armed bastards.”


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 24, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> They even had a police car hitting a pile of empty cardboard boxes at high speed!



Yes great stuff, and they let you see it coming.


BTW, I was born in 73 so I don't know what a party seven is. What is it?

I saw a film recently called 'party seven' and wonder if thats where they got the title from.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> BTW, I was born in 73 so I don't know what a party seven is. What is it?.


It's a seven pint metal barrel of cheap beer that would turn a boring tosser into the star of the party if he arrived with one under his arm.

Opening the thing was a bastard because of the pressure inside and the toughness of the metal - and you needed two holes in the lid to ensure that the beer flowed.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Yes great stuff, and they let you see it coming.
> 
> 
> BTW, I was born in 73 so I don't know what a party seven is. What is it?
> ...



i can remember party7, it was a very large can of beer, containing 7 pints i think, u had to open then with can openers i think, not too user friendly as they sprayed all over the place

only caught a bit of last nights as i was about to settle down and watch it, when friends of mrs21 called around to arrange for her to feed their cat whilst their on holiday, they turned up bang on 9, and left 50 minutes later, is it repeated anywhere?


----------



## El Sueno (Jan 24, 2006)

I had a feeling that the less they played out the 'coma angle' the less interesting it'd be... but I'm still hooked. It seems like they're gonna concentrate on the cops n' robbers stuff then surprise you with a big 'reality check' twist at some point. Can't wait, me.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 24, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> It's a seven pint metal barrel of cheap beer that would turn a boring tosser into the star of the party if he arrived with one under his arm.
> 
> Opening the thing was a bastard because of the pressure inside and the toughness of the metal - and you needed two holes in the lid to ensure that the beer flowed.



Humm thats what I thought it was, I just bought a film back from Japan called 'party 7' I guess they must have had them over there too then. Funny, I thought it woud be a very english idea to have seven pints in a can.

I remember a mate of mine turning up with a four pint cans when I was about 19. He was a fat bastard and had it all to himself (matching our one pint cans)


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jan 24, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Don't think so.
> 
> 
> Looks like they have got spot of the 70s racism in now that everyone on the board has been waiting for.


They could hardly avoid it could they. Textile factory in the north in the seventies? Having no asian characters however fleeting would have been seriously taking the piss.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 24, 2006)

Wasn't there a Viz cartoon about a time traveling sweeny?


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 24, 2006)

Techno303 said:
			
		

> “…your surrounded by armed bastards.”




brilliant

Yet again another bloody brilliant episode i really love this programme.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jan 24, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Don't think so.
> 
> 
> Looks like they have got spot of the 70s racism in now that everyone on the board has been waiting for.



I didn't see any racism in the programme, I thought it explained why the immigrant workers had to pull shifts all over place.

It quite poignant as the Irish ship workers are protesting about the same affairs today.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jan 24, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Wasn't there a Viz cartoon about a time traveling sweeny?



There was one about a time travelling pimp. Don't recall the TT Sweeney though. 

'Danny Davis and his Robot Pimp'


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 24, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> They even had a police car hitting a pile of empty cardboard boxes at high speed!



In reverse. With a roll in the drivers gob 

This is the first programme in about 5 years that I absolutely HAVE to watch. Let's see if it can go the distance.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 24, 2006)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> Bring back the Party 7
> 
> and does anyone remember the Party Four as well.



NO!!!!!   x 1000

Do *not* bring back the WATNEYS  Party 7, and the only thing better about the Four was there was less of the utter shite ...

I can remember ....  

<sinks into depression at the utter shiteness of much Seventies 'beer' -- even as late as 1977, when I started drinking, the CAMRA revolution hadn't properly taken off ... >


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 24, 2006)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> There was one about a time travelling pimp. Don't recall the TT Sweeney though.
> 
> 'Danny Davis and his Robot Pimp'



There was definately a time traveling sweeny. C'mon what was it called. It was a one off, about the same time as the robot pimp.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 24, 2006)

The series is brilliant mind. It's must see for us as well!

Beats Celebrity Big Brother (the rest of the week's 9 pm fare at the moment -- not for me though thankfully  ) into a cocked hat ...

Loving Life On Mars in every way .... does anyone know how many episodes there are left??

(this is a fact that's pretty difficult to find out about any series really ... )


----------



## dylanredefined (Jan 24, 2006)

they do bloody large tins of beer in tescos but they have taps on and are filled with drinkable stuff .the 70s stuf was by all accounts horrible


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Jan 24, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Loving Life On Mars in every way .... does anyone know how many episodes there are left??



8 in total, so 5 left. 

top quality television


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2006)

dylanredefined said:
			
		

> they do bloody large tins of beer in tescos but they have taps on and are filled with drinkable stuff .the 70s stuf was by all accounts horrible


Watneys Red Barrel was dire stuff.

Their advertising slogan was a little, err, odd too:

"Red Barrel men say the same again to a fistful of flavour - first class beer!"

_Snaaaaappy!_


----------



## elevendayempire (Jan 24, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> …when those coppers were blatently letching at that women i wanted to punch someone… Oh and John Simm in that leather jacket and those tight trousers hubba hubba


I'm sensing a teensy bit of a double standard here... 

SG


----------



## Wowbagger (Jan 24, 2006)

sunflower said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how many episodes there is in the series?



Eight.  We've had three so far.

When's the DVD release?


----------



## Strawman (Jan 25, 2006)

How creepy was the test card girl in this episode tho "go to sleep...forever"....do u reckon shes supposed to be the devil?


----------



## bigbry (Jan 25, 2006)

Strawman said:
			
		

> How creepy was the test card girl in this episode tho "go to sleep...forever"....do u reckon shes supposed to be the devil?


Interesting idea ................. we'll have to wait and see.

It's the first series for ages where I really look forward to the next episode


----------



## silentNate (Jan 25, 2006)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> In reverse. With a roll in the drivers gob
> 
> This is the first programme in about 5 years that I absolutely HAVE to watch. Let's see if it can go the distance.


 I totally agree- the third episode was the best I've seen. John Simms is a fucking class actor 
It's a shame they are going to have to end it in some way after eight episodes as whilst I thought that was going to be too many at first now I find the shortness of the series galling


----------



## gosub (Jan 25, 2006)

silentNate said:
			
		

> I totally agree- the third episode was the best I've seen. John Simms is a fucking class actor
> It's a shame they are going to have to end it in some way after eight episodes as whilst I thought that was going to be too many at first now I find the shortness of the series galling




There was an article in the Driving section of the Sunday Times about the program and the difficulties they had over the cars , apparently the series was to end with the cortina getting written off - was rewritten half way through in order to allow for a second series. 


Would be more annoying if the thing ran and ended without closure.  Got a few directions they could go in a later series another car crash and its 1951, or linear progression to 1974 - would need to stop before it reached 1975 and the yorkshire ripper (if he didn't pop up to Leeds and pay Mr Sutcliffe a visit after the first one he'd be a bit of a cunt, or they could groundhog him in 1973.

Good series though


----------



## elevendayempire (Jan 25, 2006)

gosub said:
			
		

> There was an article in the Driving section of the Sunday Times about the program and the difficulties they had over the cars , apparently the series was to end with the cortina getting written off - was rewritten half way through in order to allow for a second series.
> 
> 
> Would be more annoying if the thing ran and ended without closure.  Got a few directions they could go in a later series another car crash and its 1951, or linear progression to 1974 - would need to stop before it reached 1975 and the yorkshire ripper (if he didn't pop up to Leeds and pay Mr Sutcliffe a visit after the first one he'd be a bit of a cunt, or they could groundhog him in 1973.
> ...


We did an interview with the writer for TV Zone; apparently they're going to keep him in 1973 for the duration.

SG


----------



## paolo (Jan 28, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> It's the little detail I like, with a slightly knowing edge, like the white dogshit ( a staple of 90's comedians ) and of course the Party Seven ( as featured recently on U75 )



Well yeah... except this isn't "little" detail... it's a massive great signpost saying "REMEMBER THIS?". Obvious.

Do I think it's shit?

Oh no. Not at all.

It's bloody marvellous.


----------



## Groucho (Jan 30, 2006)

It's quite good...

Soundtrack is cool. Hawkwind and The Sweet's Blockbuster!  


Although the whole idea that in the 70s coppers were bent but nowadays they are squeeky clean is a tad far fetched. Sure they were caught in the 70s with their noses firmly rammed up the backsides of organised crime, but there has been a fair element of corruption more recently too!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 30, 2006)

excellent tonight, a quality show


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 30, 2006)

Another excellent episode!   And that Joni character was kinda...nice.


----------



## moose (Jan 30, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Do *not* bring back the WATNEYS  Party 7, and the only thing better about the Four was there was less of the utter shite ...


You old misery 
I feel very nostalgic towards the Party 7 - I remember my entire family sitting down to watch the 1973 Cup Final (on our telly, acquired the week before) with all my rellies puffing away on Park Drive and my grandad wrestling with the Party 7 and a couple of screwdrivers, whilst I played with an old breadbin full of lego.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 30, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> You old misery
> I feel very nostalgic towards the Party 7 - I remember my entire family sitting down to watch the 1973 Cup Final (on our telly, acquired the week before) with all my rellies puffing away on Park Drive and my grandad wrestling with the Party 7 and a couple of screwdrivers, whilst I played with an old breadbin full of lego.



that's the first cup final i can remember watching, i was 8


----------



## brokenyolk (Jan 31, 2006)

I can't believe you all LIKE this! 

It's just doctor who - heartbeat with swearing and bad shirts.

absolutely bobbins.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 31, 2006)

brokenyolk said:
			
		

> I can't believe you all LIKE this!
> 
> It's just doctor who - heartbeat with swearing and bad shirts.
> 
> absolutely bobbins.



I don't think it's that bad but have to say I've been a bit underwhelmed by the two episodes I've seen so far (last night's and the first one). For me, the show's serious, downbeat tone doesn't really fit the (for want of a better word) "wacky" premise. I'd watch John Simm in pretty much anything though.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 31, 2006)

simm is great in this, but i still think the real star is glenister, he has all the best lines

and it is very well written...imho


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 31, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> simm is great in this, but i still think the real star is glenister, he has all the best lines
> 
> and it is very well written...imho



I haven't warmed to Glenister at all and the reason is because in the back of my mind I'm always comparing him to John Thaw in The Sweeney.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 31, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> I haven't warmed to Glenister at all and the reason is because in the back of my mind I'm always comparing him to John Thaw in The Sweeney.



well thaw was the guvnor, true....


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jan 31, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> I haven't warmed to Glenister at all and the reason is because in the back of my mind I'm always comparing him to John Thaw in The Sweeney.



That's exactly why I like him.

Leave it you slaaaaaag!


----------



## mod (Jan 31, 2006)

I used to flatshare with the black guy who plays the barman (Tony Marshall). Really sound bloke. He was in a few episodes of Only Fools and Horses and many other things too.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 31, 2006)

the Marc Bolan thing was wrong last night - by 1973 he'd had all his big hits and was almost on his way out - there was no way that Glenister wouldn't know who he was ...


----------



## Shirl (Jan 31, 2006)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> the Marc Bolan thing was wrong last night - by 1973 he'd had all his big hits and was almost on his way out - there was no way that Glenister wouldn't know who he was ...


Glenister was a Roger Whittaker fan so he may well have never heard of Marc Bolan.


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 31, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> simm is great in this, but i still think the real star is glenister, he has all the best lines
> 
> and it is very well written...imho




There was one liner from him last night that was just pure fucking gold, shame i cant remember it, i enjoyed this one as well. Keep um coming the beeb


----------



## Jayshat (Jan 31, 2006)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Glenister was a Roger Whittaker fan so he may well have never heard of Marc Bolan.



Probably artistic licence.

This series rocks...which is better though Phil Glen or Jon Simms?? Class double act...


----------



## Strawman (Feb 2, 2006)

This series just gets better and better. Ive decided a 70s revival is overdue, those girls in the last episode were hot


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 6, 2006)

Fucking fantastic, au naturellement.   

The revisionary social comment on the rise of soccer violence was incredibly astute, sound and moving too.


----------



## onenameshelley (Feb 6, 2006)

Again another great episode


----------



## Lava (Feb 6, 2006)

balls, missed it again


----------



## marty21 (Feb 6, 2006)

i missed it   realised it was on, when i looked at my watch and saw that it was 10pm


----------



## onenameshelley (Feb 6, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i missed it   realised it was on, when i looked at my watch and saw that it was 10pm




I taped it for another urbanite, you could be put on circulation list??


----------



## subversplat (Feb 6, 2006)

Wahey! Saw this and it was good - thanks ed 

I want a ford capri now


----------



## marty21 (Feb 6, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> I taped it for another urbanite, you could be put on circulation list??



cool, although i don't have a working video player at the moment


----------



## onenameshelley (Feb 6, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> cool, although i don't have a working video player at the moment




buggeration


----------



## marty21 (Feb 6, 2006)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> buggeration



thanks for thinking of me, i'm sure this will be repeated at some point, i might even buy the dvd, i've enjoyed the episodes i've seen so far...


----------



## Harold Hill (Feb 6, 2006)

mod said:
			
		

> I used to flatshare with the black guy who plays the barman (Tony Marshall). Really sound bloke. He was in a few episodes of Only Fools and Horses and many other things too.



Mickey Pearces hairdresser mate wasn't he?


----------



## elevendayempire (Feb 6, 2006)

"Drop your weapons, you are surrounded by armed BASTARDS."

Clearly the best thing said on telly in the last five years. 

SG


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 6, 2006)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> "Drop your weapons, you are surrounded by armed BASTARDS."
> 
> Clearly the best thing said on telly in the last five years.
> 
> SG


Seconded.


----------



## moose (Feb 7, 2006)

My only tiny gripe with this excellent series is the terrible accents. They had a born-and-bred Old Trafford lad last night with a strong Bolton accent, and Simm himself sometimes overdoes the Manc thing to comic effect.


----------



## andy2002 (Feb 7, 2006)

I thought last night's was easily the best episode yet - they finally got the tone spot on with lots of good comedy moments amongst the downbeat gritty stuff, and Simm and Glenister's on-screen chemistry just gets better and better. They're turning into quite a double act. 

Simm's Hillsborough-inspired rant against football hooliganism was probably the high point for me though. Whoever wrote that, it clearly came straight from the heart. 

Really glad I gave this show a second chance now.


----------



## rhod (Feb 7, 2006)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Glenister was a Roger Whittaker fan so he may well have never heard of Marc Bolan.



Back in 1973 though, there were only a few TV and radio channels as points of reference. If Glenister had kids there's a pretty good chance they'd have been watching "Top of the Pops" every week and listening to Tony Blackburn on Radio 1 before going off to school.

Bolan would have featured in the daily press as well, although they were not as obsessed as the papers nowadays.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Feb 7, 2006)

Loved last night's episode, they just get better and better. Glenister is an absolute legend. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Wolfie (Feb 7, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> My only tiny gripe with this excellent series is the terrible accents. They had a born-and-bred Old Trafford lad last night with a strong Bolton accent, and Simm himself sometimes overdoes the Manc thing to comic effect.




I'm sure some of the locations are Bolton too, but I guess they are going to have to explore some of the North West's forgotten backwaters to get 70's stuff - hasn't all of Manchester been turned into luxury appartments now? 

That aside it was a really good episode again last night - I do wish he wouldn't sleep with his TV on tho' ...


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 7, 2006)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> I do wish he wouldn't sleep with his TV on tho' ...


I believe that sort of lark would have burnt the tube out pretty sharpish back then!


----------



## E.J. (Feb 7, 2006)

Artie Fufkin said:
			
		

> Loved last night's episode, they just get better and better. Glenister is an absolute legend. Fantastic stuff.



Been meaning to watch this series to see what's all the fuss is about. But Rob Glenister was good and convincing as the factory boss Mac in Clocking Off as well  

Judging by most of the comments i've read so far, it seems that Life on Mars a cross between The Sweeney and Quantum Leap imo, is well worth watching! Looking foward to seeing this series if it ever gets on DVD


----------



## Rollem (Feb 8, 2006)

oooh, didnt see this thread

starting watching life on mars coz i *heart* john simm

now i watch it coz it rocks

loved the last episode about football matches / football violence. made me sad but made me smile too



> Simm's Hillsborough-inspired rant against football hooliganism was probably the high point for me though. Whoever wrote that, it clearly came straight from the heart.


seconded. particularly loved the line where he was talking about fans being killed etc, and all the thug could reply was "i thought you were a united fan". clever.


----------



## rhod (Feb 8, 2006)

Supposed to be a Life on Mars "big screen" version on the way.....


----------



## franklin1777 (Feb 8, 2006)

One thing about the scenes, most of them have been pretty authentic but in the alley scene on this weeks episode, did anyone else see the air conditioning units at the back. Surely they didnt have them in 1973

Otherwise still fantastic and next weeks episode looks like another goody.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice to see Anthony Flanagan, the crooked cop from 'Shameless', playing the villain.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 8, 2006)

'Pint of bitter please'

'thats 18 and a half p'.


----------



## subversplat (Feb 8, 2006)

Sigmund Fraud said:
			
		

> 'Pint of bitter please'
> 
> 'thats 18 and a half p'.


TAKE NOTE LANDLORDS! Just to make your next "70s theme night" more authentic, obviously


----------



## bigbry (Feb 14, 2006)

Watched Monday's episode - up to the high standard this series is setting IMO - liked Sam's line on his way to the hostage situation and having had a 'message' from the other side that his life support machine would be switched off 

"No one will die today !"

Stillcan't imagine how they'll get him out - but that's why I it in an office and the writer's write the scripts.  A lack of originality and imagination on my part.


----------



## gsv (Feb 14, 2006)

Does anyone else think the publican knows more than he's letting on?
Was this covered 5 1/2 pages back?

GS(v)


----------



## brokenyolk (Feb 14, 2006)

E.J. said:
			
		

> Judging by most of the comments i've read so far, it seems that Life on Mars a cross between The Sweeney and Quantum Leap imo, is well worth watching! :



and - Heartbeat 

and any other ploddingly obvious humdrum piffle

i think i may be outnumbered though but i will fight this one to the end!
(scarpers)


----------



## Jim (Feb 14, 2006)

brokenyolk said:
			
		

> and - Heartbeat
> 
> and any other ploddingly obvious humdrum piffle
> 
> ...



Theres nothing wrong with a good bit of piffle now and again.  Humdrum though.  I don't think anyones quite done this scenario before top notch modern copper goes back in time and ends up in the equivalent of the West Midlands serious crime squad of the 70's.  Manages toi sort of fit in but could die any time if his life support machine is turned off.  Humdrum isn't what I'd call it.  To turn a bizarre scenario like that into watchable telly is quite a feat of scriptwriting.  

Heartbeat.  Does anyone beat up suspects, take backhanders from the mob, assault a superior officer etc in heartbeat.  Its also the 70s not the60s and theres no cringemaking 70's background songs. Guns, football violence, jounalists taken hostage and inner city deprivation, where are they i heartbeat.  In fact what is the similarity except that they are set in the past?


----------



## Ranu (Feb 14, 2006)

Fave line from last night

Sam:  I'm going to assume the role of chief negotiator.
Hunt:  I'll make you a hat.


----------



## LDR (Feb 14, 2006)

Life on Mars is one of the few things on telly that I actually organise my social life round.

Brilliant, it is.


----------



## brokenyolk (Feb 14, 2006)

Jim said:
			
		

> Its also the 70s not the60s and theres no cringemaking 70's background songs. Guns, football violence, jounalists taken hostage and inner city deprivation, where are they i heartbeat.  In fact what is the similarity except that they are set in the past?



how dare you say I'm wrong!
I'm right and all ten million of you that love this programme are wrong.

it's so like heartbeat...... and there's loads of songs that are stuck in for no good reason.....

and i'm right.


----------



## Jayshat (Feb 14, 2006)

Compared to last week, last night's epi was a bit slow/crap.

Also, when the barman said "Flight to Jamaica please" followed by limited laughter, it was a bit cringey, particularly as in the 70s that would have not have passed without some shite comment...that's the only thing that doesn't ring true...


----------



## gsv (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah but the barman's a God-figure.
_He knows_ I tells ya!

GS(v)


----------



## Balbi (Feb 14, 2006)

gsv said:
			
		

> Yeah but the barman's a God-figure.
> _He knows_ I tells ya!
> 
> GS(v)



  quantum leap innit, last episode


----------



## Balbi (Feb 14, 2006)

hahahah.


----------



## gsv (Feb 14, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> quantum leap innit, last episode


Never saw the last ep. Believe it was an abrupt let-down 
(why - who was God?)


GS(v)


----------



## STFC (Feb 14, 2006)

franklin1777 said:
			
		

> One thing about the scenes, most of them have been pretty authentic but in the alley scene on this weeks episode, did anyone else see the air conditioning units at the back. Surely they didnt have them in 1973.



Maybe right (before my time) but he's not _actually_ in 1973, he's in a coma. I bet, though, that when he wakes up he will meet all the people in his dream, and they'll all be 30-odd years older.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 14, 2006)

beckett jumps into himself, but there's no Al, Ziggy etc - he's in a bar, barmans god, in depth conversation about the nature of the leap - sam never gets home


----------



## gsv (Feb 14, 2006)

He's in 1973 _and_ in a coma.

GS(v)


----------



## Jayshat (Feb 14, 2006)

STFC Loyal said:
			
		

> Maybe right (before my time) but he's not _actually_ in 1973, he's in a coma. I bet, though, that when he wakes up he will meet all teh people in his dream, and they'll all be 30-odd years older.



Second series commissioned so he won't be waking up anytime soon I reckon...


----------



## andy2002 (Feb 14, 2006)

Ranu said:
			
		

> Fave line from last night
> 
> Sam:  I'm going to assume the role of chief negotiator.
> Hunt:  I'll make you a hat.



Yeah, Tyler and Hunt's relationship is the best thing about LOM by a long way. I was a bit disappointed with last night's episode (epecially after last week's brilliant footie hooligans story), it seemed to drag on and on as if they ran out of story 50 minutes in and then just padded it out to fulfill the time requirement. Pretty weak "villain" this time, too – I'm still not sure I understand exactly what his problem was.


----------



## brokenyolk (Feb 14, 2006)

he's real, you're all in the coma......

and I'm God


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 14, 2006)

I liked Hunt's four hipflasks, or was it five considering one'd already been confiscated?


----------



## teecee (Feb 14, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Pretty weak "villain" this time, too – I'm still not sure I understand exactly what his problem was.



And he kept making loaded comments while exchanging "significant" looks with Sam , Can't remember a single one now but they all seemed to be implying there was more going on than anyone except the two of them knew. Just a red herrig or .... ??


----------



## andy2002 (Feb 14, 2006)

El Sueno said:
			
		

> I liked Hunt's four hipflasks, or was it five considering one'd already been confiscated?



I groaned at first when his hip flask stopped the bullet, thinking it was a terrible cliche. But they turned it round very nicely!


----------



## bigbry (Feb 15, 2006)

Jayshat said:
			
		

> Second series commissioned so he won't be waking up anytime soon I reckon...



If this series finishes with him still in a coma I'll be gutted - I can't hang on until 2007 to find out if he pulls through !!!


----------



## Rollem (Feb 15, 2006)

bigbry said:
			
		

> If this series finishes with him still in a coma I'll be gutted - I can't hang on until 2007 to find out if he pulls through !!!


i bet you do though


----------



## subversplat (Feb 15, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> beckett jumps into himself, but there's no Al, Ziggy etc - he's in a bar, barmans god, in depth conversation about the nature of the leap - sam never gets home


Yeah it was rubbish, but then again I thought 'Leap started going downhill when they had those "Evil Leapers" going around with red cgi effects doing naughty things


----------



## Fong (Feb 15, 2006)

bigbry said:
			
		

> If this series finishes with him still in a coma I'll be gutted - I can't hang on until 2007 to find out if he pulls through !!!



 

For you anyway.

I was disappointed in the ending, it was written for a second series.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 15, 2006)

Just downloaded epsiode one - will watch tonight


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 15, 2006)

My kind of party 7.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 17, 2006)

Fong said:
			
		

> For you anyway.
> 
> I was disappointed in the ending, it was written for a second series.


Oh, was that the last in the series.

Shit end then.


----------



## ICB (Feb 17, 2006)

Fong said:
			
		

> For you anyway.
> 
> I was disappointed in the ending, it was written for a second series.



Course it was, don't you want one?  

There's no way he could wake up and them still have another series, not without it all getting a bit Bobby-in-the-shower-after-a-two-year-dream anyway.


----------



## Rollem (Feb 17, 2006)

was that the last in this series?!?


----------



## Ranu (Feb 17, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> was that the last in this series?!?



Nope, that was episode 6 of 8.  Hence the advert at the end for next week's episode.


----------



## Rollem (Feb 17, 2006)

oh. i didnt see the advert


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 17, 2006)

ICB said:
			
		

> Course it was, don't you want one?
> 
> There's no way he could wake up and them still have another series, not without it all getting a bit Bobby-in-the-shower-after-a-two-year-dream anyway.


Yeah but they could have thought of something clever to add to the mystery instead of just saying, 'nah he's still in a coma'


Just posting this again because It makes me want to touch my willy



She doesn't even wear that outfit in the film.


----------



## hektik (Feb 21, 2006)

i watched this last night, after reading the reviews on this thread.

i was very disappointed - it was awful!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 21, 2006)

'His guide dogs' giving your mum one...from behind'


----------



## sojourner (Feb 21, 2006)

Ranu said:
			
		

> Nope, that was episode 6 of 8.  Hence the advert at the end for next week's episode.



I'm sure it said next week's is the last episode.


----------



## Ranu (Feb 21, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> I'm sure it said next week's is the last episode.



Well it did last night, an episode further on from my post.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2006)

Sigmund Fraud said:
			
		

> 'His guide dogs' giving your mum one...from behind'



that made me definitely chortle  

and the nod to starsky and hutch, when sims rolled over the bonnet of the capri  

great episode

i'm looking forward to the end of it next week, and wondering how they can make it to series 2


----------



## Termite Man (Feb 21, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> that made me definitely chortle
> 
> and the nod to starsky and hutch, when sims rolled over the bonnet of the capri
> 
> ...


I thought that was the worst episode of the series so far . And the trailer for the next episode didn't look too great either


----------



## sojourner (Feb 21, 2006)

Ranu said:
			
		

> Well it did last night, an episode further on from my post.


Beg your pardon your fucking majesty


----------



## Fong (Feb 21, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Beg your pardon your fucking majesty



now now that was funny no need to get upset


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 21, 2006)

It started well, seeing Hunt flop off the bonnet of the car was hilarious. But it seemed to drag on last night... they've teased us enough with the coma angle. I want a dramatic climax to it all.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 21, 2006)

Fong said:
			
		

> now now that was funny no need to get upset



I wouldn't have done if it wasn't accompanied by those know-it-all rolleyes!


----------



## Yossarian (Feb 21, 2006)

It was entertaining as ever last night - I think it's too bad they're making a second series though, I doubt the premise is going to stretch that far, the "mysterious voices from the future coming from the '70s TV set" device is already looking a bit too familiar...


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm loving it but I reckon they're going to have to come up wth an extra-cunning twist if they're going to make a credible second series.

But if they pull it off, I'll be well pleased. It's a fabulous series.


----------



## mancboy (Feb 21, 2006)

I love it, but have to resist the urge to pick massive holes in it, and just go with the flow.

There was an unintentionally funny bit last night (if you live in Manchester) when they repeated several times that they were in Rusholme, when they were blatantly in Thomas Street in the city centre.

Well. I say funny. Now I think about it, it's just a bit sad that I noticed. And quite often when John Simm's running down the street in the show he runs down the alley at the side of my building. Which I find pathetically exciting in a 'look, I live there and it's on the telly!' kind of way.

definitely interested in how/if they're going to resolve it next week...


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 21, 2006)

Same sentiment here - been grand so far, but it won't last a second series unless they come up with something pretty special ... we'll see


----------



## Yossarian (Feb 21, 2006)

Maybe he'll wake up in the '80s and end up having to go undercover at The Hacienda...


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 21, 2006)

Or investigating the RUC's shoot to kill policy.


----------



## J77 (Feb 21, 2006)

One of the best things on TV at the moment.


----------



## bigbry (Feb 23, 2006)

J77 said:
			
		

> One of the best things on TV at the moment.


Although it's standard  has slipped in the last couple of weeks IMO it was so far ahead of anything alse CURRENTLY on TV that it's still tops though I sincerely hope the sereis ends in style and not a whimper (although I fear the worst.


----------



## Jayshat (Feb 23, 2006)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> Maybe he'll wake up in the '80s and end up having to go undercover at The Hacienda...



I reckon you've hit the nail on the head, it'll fast forward 10 years and be in the late 70s or early 80s...


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 27, 2006)

bigbry said:
			
		

> Although it's standard  has slipped in the last couple of weeks IMO it was so far ahead of anything alse CURRENTLY on TV that it's still tops though I sincerely hope the sereis ends in style and not a whimper (although I fear the worst.


But isn't that simply because the soccer violence episode was so powerful? I still think it would have to drop several quality levels to be anything less than the best police series since 'Inspector Morse'.


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 27, 2006)

Last in series tonight... looks like a good'un too from the tiscali tv guide.


----------



## Groucho (Feb 27, 2006)

Was a good 'un. 

It's back next year...


----------



## andy2002 (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah, a pretty satisfying ending and one of the strongest episodes of the series to go out on.


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah, although now they've come full circle with some of their ideas ie. the flashbacks to the woods, the hospital stuff etc. where are they gonna go from here?

I dunno how long I'll keep watching if it's just one cop adventure after another without any kinda angle to it. But series one = the return of decent TV for me.


----------



## Groucho (Feb 27, 2006)

I thought he was going to shoot his father dead.

That would leave the next series for, well he does seem to be getting on quite well with his mother...


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 27, 2006)

Isn't his mother going to suddenly exclaim in the year 2000ish; "Jeebus, I've just realised who you look like - this weirdo copper who started nosing about just around the time yer father left"?


----------



## lighterthief (Feb 27, 2006)

Good end to a good series.  Nice to see a quality beeb drama sneak in from nowhere.  I hope they repeat it at some point - I missed two of the early episodes.  Is there definitely going to be a second series then?


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 27, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> Good end to a good series.  Nice to see a quality beeb drama sneak in from nowhere.  I hope they repeat it at some point - I missed two of the early episodes.  Is there definitely going to be a second series then?



The continuity man, he say 'yes'.

For me the first episode was pure gold, check that out if you missed that.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2006)

very good finale, even though he didn't come back to the future, for a while i thought it might go all wizard of oz, and he'd come back and all the characters would be people in the future too...  

roll on series 2


----------



## miss giggles (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah, roll on series two. I've really enjoyed every episode so far


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 27, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> I'm loving it but I reckon they're going to have to come up wth an extra-cunning twist if they're going to make a credible second series.
> 
> But if they pull it off, I'll be well pleased. It's a fabulous series.


Jackpot! Open for a second seies _and_ credible - not a single lapse into lethargic 'Quantum Leap'-isms to be spotted!   

Although I am starting to feel rather sorry for Tyler - maybe getting on with everyone a little better in the next series will cushion the frustration...


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah, that was a clever ending. The fact that his dad got away suggests that he can't change time after all. Like the Bowie song.

In fact, perhaps the entire series nods to the track, 'Changes' on the same album as Life On Mars: 

"Still don't know what I was waiting for
And my time was running wild
A million dead-end streets and
Every time I thought I'd got it made
It seemed the taste was not so sweet
So I turned myself to face me
But I've never caught a glimpse
Of how the others must see the faker
I'm much too fast to take that test..

Strange fascination, fascinating me
Ah changes are taking the pace I'm going through...

Ch-ch-Changes
Pretty soon now you're gonna get older
Time may change me
But I can't trace time
I said that time may change me
But I can't trace time"

Or maybe not.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 27, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> Is there definitely going to be a second series then?



Not til next year ..... they said so at the end 

But there WILL be a follow up.

Looking forward to it already -- the whole series has been excellent, and tonight's episode had me watching every minute, very well done


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2006)

And there's more! You know that he avoids looking at himself as a kid?

Well, from the same song:

"So I turned myself to face me
But I've never caught a glimpse"

I'm on to something I tell ye!


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 28, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> And there's more! You know that he avoids looking at himself as a kid?
> 
> Well, from the same song:
> 
> ...



Did you also get the pun in the name Gene Hunt? Like, he's searching for his dad - I only just realised that.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 28, 2006)

What happened at the end? I was in the pub and missed it.


----------



## Ranu (Feb 28, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> What happened at the end? I was in the pub and missed it.



Sam had to choose between arresting his dad which he thought would have woken him up back to 2006, or letting him go and therefore staying in the 70s, but sparing Sam the child knowing the truth about his dad's criminal life.

He did the latter and stayed in the 70s.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 28, 2006)

Ranu said:
			
		

> Sam had to choose between arresting his dad which he thought would have woken him up back to 2006, or letting him go and therefore staying in the 70s, but sparing Sam the child knowing the truth about his dad's criminal life.
> 
> He did the latter and stayed in the 70s.



How would that have helped him wake up?


----------



## Ranu (Feb 28, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> How would that have helped him wake up?



He thought that that was why he had returned to the 70s, to get his dad to stay with the family.  He thought if he achieved that he'd have fulfilled why he was there and therefore taken him back to 2006.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 28, 2006)

Ranu said:
			
		

> Sam had to choose between arresting his dad which he thought would have woken him up back to 2006, or letting him go and therefore staying in the 70s, but sparing Sam the child knowing the truth about his dad's criminal life.
> 
> .




that's not how i saw it.

 he justed wanted his dad to stay so he (sam)  would have a dad whwen he was growing up


----------



## Ranu (Feb 28, 2006)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> that's not how i saw it.
> 
> he justed wanted his dad to stay so he (sam)  would have a dad whwen he was growing up



That's what he wanted during the programme yes, until he found out his dad was a criminal, then he had to decide if he wanted Sam to have a father in jail as a kid or remain in blissful ignorance.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 28, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> And there's more! You know that he avoids looking at himself as a kid?
> 
> Well, from the same song:
> 
> ...



Hmmmm, Life on MArs ( no real connection to the story so a gratuitous Bowie reference).
The guv referring to himself as the Jean Genie.

It's falling into place nicely.


----------



## moose (Feb 28, 2006)

What the hell will I do on Monday nights now? I've absolutely loved this series, from the great plot lines and music to the nostalgia and the Manc spotting.


----------



## Jayshat (Feb 28, 2006)

Prison break on C4 - totally unbelievable, glossy and fab.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 28, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> What the hell will I do on Monday nights now? I've absolutely loved this series, from the great plot lines and music to the nostalgia and the Manc spotting.



Did they have to 'grim' the scenery up or does it really look like that?


----------



## moose (Feb 28, 2006)

They've selected parts of the city where there's not been much regeneration, and I saw them using funny panels painted with brick and stonework to hide 21st century stuff like signage, modern windows etc.

Certainly the street where Sam grew up was very similar to where I lived as a child.


----------



## Sean (Feb 28, 2006)

Scarier than the actual series was turning on CBeebies tonight to find the Jene Genie himself reading the bedtime story: "And they all lived happily ever after. And I'm 'aving 'oops".

EEEKKKK


----------



## ChrisC (Feb 28, 2006)

Maybe when he does wake up. His dad will be there.


----------



## colbhoy (Mar 2, 2006)

Sean said:
			
		

> Scarier than the actual series was turning on CBeebies tonight to find the Jene Genie himself reading the bedtime story: "And they all lived happily ever after. And I'm 'aving 'oops".
> 
> EEEKKKK



Was just going to post along the same lines.


----------



## colbhoy (Mar 2, 2006)

Sean said:
			
		

> Scarier than the actual series was turning on CBeebies tonight to find the Jene Genie himself reading the bedtime story: "And they all lived happily ever after. And I'm 'aving 'oops".
> 
> EEEKKKK



By the way, what age is/are yours?

And, isn't it a relief when 7pm comes along each night.


----------



## zampano (Mar 3, 2006)

really loved it but

in the final episode, in the woods, annie, gene, sam and sam's dad, the standoff where sam turns the gun on gene and lets his dad get away. gene's response to this - "pub?" - seems a bit odd given that his junior has just pulled a gun on him and let a criminal run away. no? it makes me think that the 1973 people are in on it or something - they seem very forgiving of his bizarre behaviour. especially for 70s coppers.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 3, 2006)

or it's all a dream


----------



## Jenerys (Mar 3, 2006)

Or its all a tv show


----------



## zampano (Mar 3, 2006)

knew i shouldnt have bothered!


----------



## Structaural (Mar 3, 2006)

zampano said:
			
		

> knew i shouldnt have bothered!



you live and learn


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 28, 2007)

im a very late starter , just got series one , seen 4 of em today , tis pretty good innit


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 17, 2007)

I am a even later starter...Im watching repeats on BBC4...now seen 2 and have another one at 10pm tonight...tis great as I finish work at 9.30pm and can have it as my bedtime story...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 27, 2008)

Just started watching S1 on DVD. Four episodes in and I must admit so far I'm failing to see why this was such a success. It's boring, pedestrian story telling, slightly naff acting from John Simm, and just isn't 'grabbing' me at all...damn shame was really looking forward to this, hopefully it gets better.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Just started watching S1 on DVD. Four episodes in and I must admit so far I'm failing to see why this was such a success.


Maybe because you've heard all about it advance and had your expectations built up?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 27, 2008)

editor said:


> Maybe because you've heard all about it advance and had your expectations built up?



I did ponder that, thing is other than the very basic premise I didn't know that much about it, no one I know really over hyped it just said it was very good (I purposely don't read too much about things I haven't seen like films and TV shows these days to not spoil too much iyswim). It just feels very ordinary...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 27, 2008)

The only good bit is when they play 'Life on Mars' in the last ep. Works really well with the song, now I love it loads more.  

The creeping shot they used for 'The same old song' in S2 made the tune much cooler then it is too. One of the worst Roxy tracks but somehow now it's super cool. Again the only good bit that I've seen of S2 though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 28, 2008)

Finished. Last episode was ok, nearly good. Shame the rest of the series wasn't like that...going to borrow S2, hope it's better than S1.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 29, 2008)

It's about the same to be brutally honest.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 30, 2008)

Right, well I just got The State Within so LoM will just have to wait until I can be bothered...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 30, 2008)

Now this is odd, half way through S2 and loving it! Much better than S1, the stories feel a bit together not merely there to play idiotically with whether he's in a coma or not. Much better, damn shame S1 was like this and they didn't do just one more series...


----------



## zoooo (Aug 30, 2008)

You prefer series 2 to 1?
Or are you now talking about some other show...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 30, 2008)

I prefer S2 to S1.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 30, 2008)

I have never met such a person before!

May I study you for my psychology class?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 30, 2008)

I actually enjoyed S2 a bit more too...


----------



## zoooo (Aug 30, 2008)

You're all going on my list!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 30, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I have never met such a person before!
> 
> May I study you for my psychology class?



I defy categorisation.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 30, 2008)

"I'm going to say this once and once only to you Jean, stay out of Camberwick Green!" 

Fucking wicked line!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 31, 2008)

What happened at the end of ashes to ashes?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 31, 2008)

Everyone died of boredom.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 6, 2008)

Excellent end to an excellent second season (no idea why they couldn't have just done that with S1)!


----------



## belboid (Apr 3, 2020)

It's (coming) back!









						Life on Mars creator confirms third and final series is in the works
					

Matthew Graham says new series of show will be set in 70s, 80s and an alternate present




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Ceej (Apr 6, 2020)

Seriously excited about this! Original writers and one or two of the original cast...so having faith.


----------



## A380 (Apr 6, 2020)

Never gets old. (One for Kid_Eternity)


----------



## 03gills (Jul 9, 2020)

Ceej said:


> Seriously excited about this! Original writers and one or two of the original cast...so having faith.



Actually the writers have said they want everyone back across both shows. They're also prepared to structure an idea in the story that can fit in actors limited availability. They did a podcast the other month where they talked about it (at the 30 minute mark) Episode 1 - Matthew Graham and Ashley Pharoah


----------

